# WC rules for Tollers



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Attached is the rules for NSDTRs. They have WC, WCI, and WCX. They require one blind at their highest level. Any want to discuss other breeds rules for the WC? Kind of curious if we might want to look at adjusting our own certificates. Any thoughts?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Flatcoats and Goldens are almost identical. The Labradors is much easier. The Tollers is the most complicated with lots of moving parts.

Modifying the Golden WCX to add a simple land blind could be a good thing. It would however be an uphill battle to get the change through the GRCA BOD.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> The Flatcoats and Goldens are almost identical. The Labradors is much easier. The Tollers is the most complicated with lots of moving parts.
> 
> Modifying the Golden WCX to add a simple land blind could be a good thing. It would however be an uphill battle to get the change through the GRCA BOD.


Yes, the Labrador's is much easier. Not familiar with the Toller's.
I always liked our WC/WCX program. You will probably never get the land blind added to it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Canadian GR rules have 3 levels including a blind. Maybe adding a level?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Canadian GR rules have 3 levels including a blind. Maybe adding a level?


The problem you run into is blind retrieves are an entirely taught behavior. Most of the people who participate in the WC/WCX program lack the skill sets required to teach those abilities.


----------

